# Dehler 44, Comet 45, X-43 or Grand Soleil 45?



## xSkipper (May 21, 2007)

I am close to buy a new racer-cruiser 45 feet with a price range 250k-320k. However, I am very comfused about which boat to select as it is a very competitive market without big differences. 
I set my standards and I ended up in the following boats:
- Dehler 44
- Comet 45
- X-43
- Grand Soleil 45
All these yachts are in the same price tag and meet my expectations. 
I have already sailed with a Comet 41 Racing and Dehler 36 and I am very satisfied for both of them. 
If anybody has an experience or a clue about the quality of the above yachts, he will helps me a lot in order to take the final decision.
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

The GS 45 is in my opinion at the top of the list you presented. Built like a tank, fast, well thought out, and most importantly, a truly great sailing machine.

Your list should also include the Dufour 44 Tall rig and deep keel. It is more expensive than the other selections by about 50K (new) but well worth it. 

The Dufour 40 comes in under 300K (new) with everything on it. X Yachts builds a very fine machine as well with a high quality construction and very positive agressive hull design. X- Yachts are know for their oustanding performance and the company proudly stands on that reputation. GS is every bit the boat and thensome.

Dehler is a nice boat that offers a lot of "class" in its interior concept. Excellent engineering is incorporated into every aspect of this boats design and build from the keel up. They are also reputable boats. Dehler factory seems to have pretty much passed on the USA market where GS has a USA base and support as does Dufour and X Yachts. There is a dealer acting as the importer in Chicago but I don't know how active they are. You don't see them in the major shows anymore. 

Let us know where you are in the selection process. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

xSkipper said:


> I am close to buy a new racer-cruiser 45 feet with a price range 250k-320k. However, I am very comfused about which boat to select as it is a very competitive market without big differences.
> I set my standards and I ended up in the following boats:
> - Dehler 44
> - Comet 45
> ...


1) X-43, that's a boat!! but is samller than the other ones.
2) Get the ratings of all of them, since they are all fast, and you can choose use your brain.
3) See which will allow more upgrades, and comapre deck gear.

my choice would be:
GS45, followed by X43 (albeit it being smaller, might be faster and allow more tuning), followed by Dehler (that I would if I did a lot of cruising too), comet??? nahhhh....

Know the Dehler owned an X, sail a lot in GS...


----------



## xSkipper (May 21, 2007)

Thank you very much for your replies.
I am surprised that you both suggest GS45 since I had it in the last position of my list. Here (in Greece) they are not so well-known for quality matters but only for their performance.
As far as sailing enjoyment is concerned, I thought that it is not superior compared with dehler and x, but maybe I was wrong. I've never tested it. 
I had Dehler 44 first in my list because I think:
It is the most technologically advanced and the newest model. it is very fast in all points of sail especially upwind because it is very narrow. It provides very high quality both in deck and inside.
Bluesmoods you mentioned dufour 44 which is not 50k more expensive but cheaper here (235.000Euro basic price) Do you think that it is in the same level with the other?
I think that it is a promotional matter. Some shipyards are better promoted in US than Europe and vice-versa, so positioning differs in customers mind.


----------



## cap beatrice (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess, GS 43 designed by Botin and Carkeek could be strong rival to X-43. She is well built and fast yacht which incorporate a hot galvanized steel chassis built within the hull structure, developed to give strength and to uniformly distribute the stresses from keel, mast, and shrouds. Unique to the Grand Soleil 43 is the option of choosing a single wheel with closed transom or the Open Transom version with 2 wheels. Currently, you could find such yacht on the market for around US$ 250-300K.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That'st a 5 years old thread

I wonder if the OP bought any of them. They are all great boats including the comet 45 that has also an internal steel grid. The difference for the others GS and the X yacht is that the steel grid is completely inside the fiberglass and not visible.

All expensive boats and very fast boats. I would be happy with any

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

Hey.. Just checking in. It has been years. I wonder what boat he finally bought?


----------

